

Dust: A Blocking - Resistant Internet Transport Protocol [pdf] - conductor
http://blanu.net/Dust.pdf

======
conductor
Brandon Wiley quote:

"The Dust paper is actually old and documents Dust v1, which only makes the
traffic look random. Dust v2 includes the polymorphic layer, which takes the
randomized output and shapes it to fit the probability distribution of a
target protocol. Unfortunately, there is not yet a paper for Dust v2.

I'm working on making Dust into a library which can be used in other programs,
as well as a SOCKS proxy, so there will be multiple options for integration.
I'm not sure what the best way to integrate it into a Java application would
be, but I'm happy to work with you guys to make this happen."

zzz;)

